
Show HN: Find your place to CodeHappy - smithgeek
http://codehappy.info
======
smithgeek
This is a site I've wanted at various times, but could never find anyting like
it. Since I had a little free time I decided to put something together and see
if anyone else thinks it is a useful idea. The idea is kind of like GlassDoor
but stricly for software attributes. I think most programmers have certain
attributes they want in a job (maybe they only want to work with git, or they
only want to work some place that practices TDD, etc), but it's not always
easy to know what the company programming philosophy is. If you don't know any
employees you'd have to go through the interview process and try to decipher
what the place is really like. It'd be better if we could get a pretty good
idea before wasting time in an interview for a place we don't want to work.

The way it works is you fill out a survey for the place you work (we start
with questions from the Joel Test and then we've added some more that we could
think of). You can search for a company and see all the results that have been
submitted (for example
[http://codehappy.info/report?company=MomCorp](http://codehappy.info/report?company=MomCorp)).
All the data is anonymous and we only require a github login to prevent
spamming. We chose a github account since we figured it was something many
developers would already have, but this is something else we'd like feedback
on. We don't want to rank companies as many questions don't have a correct
answer, we just want to make the information easier to find.

The site is pretty crude as it is now as this is a true MVP since I'm not sure
if enough other people want something like this. We just launched it so there
isn't really any data to search yet and so I need to see if people will fill
out the survey. I'd really like some feedback especially on the questions
asked in the survey and/or ideas for more questions. If this catches on I have
some ideas for improvements and an advanced search option. Let me know what
you think!

